# RIM - Rimfire Pacific Mining



## yogi-in-oz (8 December 2005)

Hi folks,

RIM ..... currently has 2 significant transiting
cycles, which may signal a change in market
sentiment for this stock.

Figure that it will be another stock that will
tick up very slowly, like CVN (and EGO too?).

Short-term cycles for RIM may feature, on:

16-19122005 ..... minor news

23-27122005 ..... spotlight on RIM


03-09012006 ..... significant news???

25012006 ..... 2 cycles here for
                    more significant news???

10-13022006 ..... minor and positive

23022006 ..... minor and positive

27022006 ..... significant changes here ... a high???

From 10032006-01052006 there may be an
underlying negative tone for RIM, with the
share price flat-to-down, even though there
could be some positive news released,
during that period.

RIM could also see some heavy-duty
changes, that will change its direction in
the longer-term, during that period also.

So, time cycles within that time frame are:

10-13032006 ..... minor finances ...???

24-27032006 ..... significant and negative


10042006 ..... minor and positive

15042006 ..... long-term cycle = flat???

20-21042006 ..... 2 cycles here for some
                         BIG TIME negative news here???

25042006 ..... significant and positive


05-08052006 ..... 2 conflicting cycles,
                         about finances = flat period???

22052006 ..... minor news

26052006 ..... minor

happy days

yogi


----------



## Fleeta (8 December 2005)

*Re: RIM alert ..... astrostuff .....*

What the hell is this astro stuff...would anybody seriously believe this? If it is all good then why don't tarot card readers stop telling people when they will find love and start telling them which stocks to buy!

Now i've seen it all...first you draw funny lines on old price movements to pick a stocks direction, now you look to the stars to tell future movements, what next?

OK, that's my rant, i'm off to consult my magic 8-ball to decide whether or not to buy back into IIN.


----------



## shy (25 January 2006)

25012006 ..... 2 cycles here for
more significant news???

Yogi

That was not to bad at all.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (27 January 2006)

RIM ..... and not to mention the speeding ticket,
from ASX, Shy ..... 

have a great weekend

   yogi


----------



## twojacks28 (31 May 2006)

seems that this company could explode any minute as their annoucement stated that there was no platnium where they had been drilling. what next for this company? currently it is down 45%!


----------



## NettAssets (7 September 2006)

Further from Canaussieuks post in Breakout alerts

There was an ann. this morning with significant findings to show why their drilling program reported in may failed - leading to the SP collapse.

I guess we are now waiting for the next round of drilling in the new target zones identified.

NA


----------



## twojacks28 (7 September 2006)

i am expecting that they will have the same reults as they had in their previous drillings.  it is not looking good for RIM


----------



## NettAssets (7 September 2006)

Personally I would not totally dismiss this. The Auger results look fairly attractive and have helped to determine a drilling target at depth.

If the Pt is indeed in nugget form like the historic alluvial deposits then the resource would be valuable.

The problem they have got now is in the cash flow department with only 450thou in the bank at the end of june and a cash burn of around that per quarter with no income.

They have about $4mil in options expiring at the end of sept. but with a redemption value at twice and three times the current share price they are unlikely to get taken up unless this rally has a real basis


NA
I don't hold but am looking


----------



## Atomic5 (5 April 2007)

Last time I saw this, a few weeks ago it was .025cents. 
It just hit .042


----------



## aaronphetamine (25 June 2007)

Well now look at RIM, clearly in an uptrend, Its good times for RIM. I have included a graph as well.

There are alot of good announcements to soft through as well.. definitly great market sentiment for this company, I wish I had found it earlier. 







This thread has been dormant for some time, how are the old school holders of RIM going ? still holding ? whats your thoughts now on RIM !

Aaron.


----------



## Trader Paul (20 April 2008)

Hi folks,

RIM ... it's time to look at this one again and RIM has 2 positive cycles coming 
out to play this week, which may be enough to give this one a lift ... 

http://forum.incrediblecharts.com/messages/8/rimupdate18042008-1534101.pdf

have a great weekend

paul



=====


----------



## boomtime (21 November 2009)

seems like no one was listening to you yogi ! i think you too have a sick sense like myself ... i have invested in them after viewing there latest presentation . watching them for 5 years and they are a try hard company with results starting to come in  . people forget that all companys have to start somewhere !


----------



## Gerkin (21 December 2010)

boomtime said:


> seems like no one was listening to you yogi ! i think you too have a sick sense like myself ... i have invested in them after viewing there latest presentation . watching them for 5 years and they are a try hard company with results starting to come in  . people forget that all companys have to start somewhere !




good rock chip samples from a few eeks ago.
currently rc drilling to get a inferred resource


----------



## Gerkin (15 January 2011)

Gerkin said:


> good rock chip samples from a few eeks ago.
> currently rc drilling to get a inferred resource




some platinum results due out in th enext two weeks, gold from sorpresa inb early feb.
id much prefer to own this type of company than se qld coal company at present


----------



## springhill (26 July 2012)

*SUCCESSFUL INTERSECTIONS AT SORPRESA GOLD PROJECT, FIFIELD NSW*
Further percussion drilling activities were undertaken at the Sorpresa Gold project and assays on previously drilled holes have now also been received. The Company is pleased to report additional significant gold (Au) intersections in a number of the holes drilled at both the Trench 31 and the recommenced Boundary Gate areas at Sorpresa.
Trench 31 and its SW extension areas, 8 previously drilled holes had assays completed and are now reported
 Fi 160 & Fi 161 had additional minor Au intersections and significant silver (Ag) intersections (Highest was 2m @ 158g/t Ag for Fi 160). Both holes finished in Au mineralisation
 Hole Fi 156, with a high grade intersection of 4m @ 18.3g/t Au, as part of two intervals, is now the second best hole drilled at Fifield to date
Boundary Gate Area (located 600m NE from Trench 31 area) recommenced drilling
 8 holes have been drilled, and assays received on 4 holes. Each hole intersected Au
 Hole Fi 165 produced a 43m interval of Au greater than 0.1g/t, including a best Boundary Gate result of 20m @ 2.14g/t Au. This result places Fi 165 in the top 10 holes drilled anywhere at Sorpresa to date

*BEST GOLD INTERSECTION TO DATE AT SORPRESA PROJECT, FIFIELD NSW*
The Company has received assay results for selected intervals of the percussion drilling activities undertaken at the Sorpresa Gold project and is pleased to report significant gold (Au) intersections in a number of the holes drilled.
The highest Au grade was an intersection of 14m @ 21.9g/t in Hole Fi160 including 2m @ 87.5g/t Au.
19 holes were designed to test for additional Au mineralisation trends along the SW strike of the Sorpresa area starting from the Trench 31 location (partially drilled in 2011).
The Au mineralization remains open in many directions
In addition, scout drilling (14 holes) was conducted at distances approx. 50m to 150m from the previous known Au intersection at SW Sorpresa. This was to assist in locating further prospective Au areas within the black silica geology, deemed to be the surface based gold receptive horizon.
The drilling depths were generally between 40m to 60m. Deeper targets at Sorpresa are yet to be drilled.

*Sorpresa Gold Project Deeper Mineralised Potential – Fifield NSW*
The Company undertook an IP (Induced Polarity) Survey at the Sorpresa Gold project area at Fifield NSW earlier this year. The 3D interpretation of this IP survey lends strongly to the view that the gold mineralisation could extend at depth in the SSE dip direction from the known surface orientation (0m to 60m) established in RC drilling during 2011.
In addition, the IP anomaly indicates the possibility of a deeper (150m to 350m) large disseminated gold mineralisation position at Sorpresa. This inference is made through the established knowledge of the geology, structure and gold mineralised position that is already known in this 0m to 60m depth at Sorpresa.
Specifically, within the 0m to 60m depth, the gold mineralisation is observed to have a close association to the black silica, sulphide (pyrite) and graphite (schist) occurrences. This spatial relationship to the IP anomaly near surface implies that the deeper and larger IP chargeability response could be indicative of similar, but more intense mineralisation also associated with the gold.
A video link is provided to a 3D model of the IP Anomaly at Sorpresa (click here).


----------



## beanie68 (10 October 2012)

*RIM  up 24% on big gold and silver results*

RIM put out an announcement this morning on the latest assay results showing high grades of gold and silver.  The stock is now climbing and huge volumes


----------



## mr. jeff (23 October 2012)

*Re: RIM  up 24% on big gold and silver results*



beanie68 said:


> RIM put out an announcement this morning on the latest assay results showing high grades of gold and silver.  The stock is now climbing and huge volumes




I was dubious of your motives for posting that, particularly as it lost ground temporarily from there. I entered on that move and am watching the action unfold - 70% so far. 



			
				10th October announcement said:
			
		

> "Summary of Key Recent Results and Activities at Fifield
>  Roadside Area drill hole Fi 212, has produced the highest grade intersections for both Gold and Silver seen to date within the Sorpresa Project at any location
>  14m @ 24.4g/t Au 1 from 26m, including 2m @ 118g/t Au
>  26m @ 154.6g/t silver(Ag) 2 from 14m, including 4m @ 592g/t silver(Ag)
> ...




Looking for a test and further entry point - action suggests people are looking for further drilling results shortly.

What a quick run up.


----------



## mr. jeff (24 October 2012)

*Re: RIM  up 24% on big gold and silver results*



mr. jeff said:


> I was dubious of your motives for posting that, particularly as it lost ground temporarily from there. I entered on that move and am watching the action unfold - 70% so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Call it nerves, I have taken my money and run - gold a little low and I like taking profits A LOT.
Watching for possible future entry...


----------



## mr. jeff (5 November 2012)

*Re: RIM  up 24% on big gold and silver results*



mr. jeff said:


> Call it nerves, I have taken my money and run - gold a little low and I like taking profits A LOT.
> Watching for possible future entry...







May have seen a resumption of strength - good support seems to have come in at 6c. Looking for more volume coming in tomorrow. 





Have re-entered and watching for strength to resume based on impressive silver results today - definite selling came in this afternoon however. In at 6.4c.


----------



## mr. jeff (19 November 2012)

Very promising stock but I have stepped away until a possible capital raising has been completed.
I may be wrong. 
When they raise I am in and ready.


----------



## greggles (8 June 2022)

Almost ten years since the last post in this thread. Long time between drinks.

Some promising assay results released today with three of the drill holes ending in mineralisation. They may have just scratched the surface at the Avondale Project. Time will tell. Lots more drilling to do.

Not much cash left in the bank, so a cap raise needs to happen soon.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 July 2022)

_And movement at the station:_
This $24m market cap company says it will regain full control of the Broken Hill Cobalt Project following notice from Perilya – wholly owned subsidiary of China’s Zhongjin Lingnan Mining – of its intention to withdraw from the Windy Ridge joint venture.

Perilya’s withdrawal will become effective upon fulfilling its rehabilitation obligations during the September quarter, meaning RIM will hold 100% of the project.

The Broken Hill Cobalt Project is prospective for the discovery of economic critical minerals such as cobalt with several priority targets already identified including the Railway Extension target, which lies directly along strike from *Cobalt Blue Holdings’ (ASX:COB)* Railway cobalt deposit.

RIM is currently pursuing regulatory approvals to enable commencement of exploration activities on the project.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 July 2022)

_worthy of a MGN*_

*About Rimfire   *

Rimfire Pacific Mining Ltd (ASX: RIM) is an ASX-listed exploration company focused on exploring for critical minerals within the Lachlan Orogen and Broken Hill districts of NSW.   

Rimfire currently has two projects in the Lachlan Orogen which are being funded by Rimfire’s exploration partner - Golden Plains Resources (GPR): 

_Avondale Project (GPR earning up to 75%) & Fifield Project (GPR earning up to 50.1%) _
_Both projects are prospective for Critical Materials (PGEs, Nickel, Copper & Cobalt) - which are essential for renewable energy, electrification, and green technologies. _
_The development ready Sunrise Energy Metals Ni-Co-Sc Project (ASX: SRL) is adjacent to both projects.  _
_The Fifield Project hosts the historical Platina Lead mine, the largest producer of Platinum in Australia._ 
 For more information on the Earn In and Joint Ventures see: 
- ASX Announcement: 4 May 2020 - Rimfire enters into $4.5m Earn-in Agreement 
- ASX Announcement: 25 June 2021 - RIM Secures $7.5m Avondale Farm Out 

Also located in the Lachlan Orogen are two copper – gold prospective Projects that are 100% owned by Rimfire: 

_The Valley Project - located 5km west of Kincora Copper / RareX’s Mordialloc porphyry copper-gold discovery (KCC.ASX and REE.ASX)_
_The Cowal Project - located to the east of Evolution’s Lake Cowal Copper / Gold mine (EVN: ASX) _
Rimfire also has the 100% - owned Green View Cobalt Project which is located immediately west of Broken Hill and Cobalt Blue (COB)

_*Masters in Geological Nearology_


----------

